# Change of condition from study to csv



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

Good day people, I just want to ask if this is possible...….I apply for a study permit in my home country then when I enter SA I change it over to a critical skills visa. Reason being that it takes longer to get your CSV in Zim than it takes when you apply in SA.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Geez. this is the smartest idea i have ever heard on this platform.
Technically it is possible because u are allowed to change from another visa type to a CSV from SA (apart from visitors visa). But to get a study VISA you actually need to get enrolled with qualifying institutions and attend what ever you enrolled for. Because if you dont the principal/registrar is obligated to notify DHA if you deregister. So u might get investigated for misrepresentation and get into trouble.


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

ok thanks for encouraging and advice. do you think DHA and Univesity have time to notify each other. Coz i was thinking of applying CVS after getting my study before Schools opens.


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

i was actually plan to get study and not register so i dont think Univeristy will notify DHA if i dont register. My plan was to get study in January and apply for CSV as i qualify, i also have a SA qualification that falls under critical skills before schools opens.


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

I asked a similar question some time back. I applied for a CSV end of 2019 what with Covid and all I am still waiting. Was considering applying for a study visa instead since I already had plans of attending school however part time. Then apply for a CSV from within SA. Visited VFSglobal Harare and they said it means I retract the CSV and do the study visa instead however since I've been waiting this long is there need to restart the process... . Will give it a few more before taking the study visa route though.

I figure do the study visa route if you can...wish I'd done that from the get go.


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

Okay, i will definately go study and then change it in SA. i spoke to VFS SA Agent he said its possible to change as long you qualify for critical skills. 
So are you planning to cancel your CSV and then apply for study visa?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Personally its a risk I wouldnt take. Coz once they found out of fraduelent activity once, it becames extremely difficult, almost impossible, to get another work VISA. 
Here is the thing, when they adjudicate your CSV and see you have a study visa, they may decide to check with your varsity or school. The same way they check with employers if you applying for a CSV and you put your contract.


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

You are right, i have decided to do the program that i have applied for to avoid unnecessary risk. Thanks for the advice i reaaly appreciate.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

gmakadho said:


> Good day people, I just want to ask if this is possible...….I apply for a study permit in my home country then when I enter SA I change it over to a critical skills visa. Reason being that it takes longer to get your CSV in Zim than it takes when you apply in SA.


If your plan is to actually register for your course when you arrive and change visas, that will be perfectly legal, although sneaky ; If you plan on just getting the visa and not registering at all, that would be illegal 👮‍♂️(fraudulently acquiring a visa under false pretences) and while you might be able to get away with it, you might also get caught in the short or long term. If you do get caught, it's unlikely they'll get you arrested but you may get banned which still leaves you with a bigger problem than you were trying to solve.

Either way, just remember if you jump from one visa to another too soon, like immediately after being granted, that would obviously raise flags for any adjudicator and they would need to probe to understand what's going on. In this case, if they check if you're registered at the institution you obviously want that to have a positive result.


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks, you have said it all, i will register and study to avoid unnecessary risk. I am also think of changing the condition form study to PR 27B. Can you advise if it is the right option. I have a Diploma in IT from Unisa, international certificates and almost 5yrs exp. so my questions what are the changes of getting PR straight from study permit based on my situation.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

gmakadho said:


> Thanks, you have said it all, i will register and study to avoid unnecessary risk. I am also think of changing the condition form study to PR 27B. Can you advise if it is the right option. I have a Diploma in IT from Unisa, international certificates and almost 5yrs exp. so my questions what are the changes of getting PR straight from study permit based on my situation.


I believe you can, using the Gigaba waiver. I believe UNISA degrees qualify for the waiver too, although I could stand to be corrected there.


----------



## Kay_Lancelot (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi all, any idea on study permit processing timelines currently @ zim embassy?


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

No idea, I am also waiting for the Dec application. When did you apply. they say 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Kay_Lancelot (Feb 7, 2021)

gmakadho said:


> No idea, I am also waiting for the Dec application. When did you apply. they say 6 to 8 weeks.


Not yet, planning on doing so in the next week or 2...Just got this idea to then change conditions whilst in SA so in process of applying at a school then do the application..Did you submit application with passport or you have your passport?


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

i submitted with the passport


----------



## Kay_Lancelot (Feb 7, 2021)

Great cool..All the best, please let me know any progress on our path..


----------



## Kay_Lancelot (Feb 7, 2021)

gmakadho said:


> i submitted with the passport


Hi, juat checking,have you managed to get an outcome yet to your application?


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

No, i am still waiting.


----------



## Kay_Lancelot (Feb 7, 2021)

Geez, Im submitting it this week and was just checking. All the best still!


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

ok, can you ask at the VFS which month are they giving, when you submit.


----------



## Kay_Lancelot (Feb 7, 2021)

Will do!!


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

thanks


----------



## Kay_Lancelot (Feb 7, 2021)

Hey bro, sorry for silence, handed in today... they are issuing out applications done 16 Nov and expect delivery of-the rest of Nov applications on Friday. A few Dec and Jan lucky ones got lucky.


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

okay thanks very much. lets hope they will push because the backlog is too much. i applied first week of Dec fingers crossed now.


----------



## Kay_Lancelot (Feb 7, 2021)

gmakadho said:


> okay thanks very much. lets hope they will push because the backlog is too much. i applied first week of Dec fingers crossed now.


Hi buddy, i just interacted with someone who applied on 20th Nov and got their outcome yesterday. You may be very close if not in the same batch!


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi, i am still waiting. i hope i will get the outcome this month


----------



## Kay_Lancelot (Feb 7, 2021)

gmakadho said:


> Hi, i am still waiting. i hope i will get the outcome this month


Hi, hope you are well, have you got any movement o[n this as yet?


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi, i got mine last week. 31 March


----------



## Kay_Lancelot (Feb 7, 2021)

Great news and congrats!!!


----------



## Kay_Lancelot (Feb 7, 2021)

Kay_Lancelot said:


> Great news and congrats!!!


Hi there, got my positive outcome today after exactly 8 weeks. Now to start the other part


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

Waal Congrats. Do you want to change to Critical skills. I am also in the process but i am worried that final draft of critical skills might be angazzeted while i waiting for CSV letter from board with previous skills.


----------



## Kay_Lancelot (Feb 7, 2021)

gmakadho said:


> Waal Congrats. Do you want to change to Critical skills. I am also in the process but i am worried that final draft of critical skills might be angazzeted while i waiting for CSV letter from board with previous skills.


Yes that is my intent, luckily i already have that letter, it took me 8 weeks as well. But dont worry about that draft, it will take forever to be passed so just keep your fingers crossed


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

Okay i will proceed with applying the letter with current CS list.


----------

